# Baseball Teaser!  More to come.



## creativewriting (Oct 7, 2009)

Post Pulled.  People were offended.  Sorry!


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome!Awesome!Awesome!
You might as well go ahead and put me on the list now, I won't be able to resist, and frankly, I don't want to.


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 7, 2009)

No comment!


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 7, 2009)

:bananen_smilies046:

You got it, and their allowance is small, so keep it under the going rate for banking exec's taking fed loans, eh?
:tongue:

:rotfl:


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not crazy about it..not yet anyhow.   How about making a hot dog pen, that would be right up your alley, and everyone loves hot dogs!


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 7, 2009)

No comment!


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 7, 2009)

I thought using the SOYP forum to advertise blanks for sale was sorta against the forum rules.  Shouldn't this be in the classifieds?


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 7, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> I thought using the SOYP forum to advertise blanks for sale was sorta against the forum rules. Shouldn't this be in the classifieds?


 
He's not selling them yet. I think this post may be to get a feel if others like it. Just a preview.


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 7, 2009)

No comment!


----------



## dgscott (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow -- I love it! Now if you can just find a way to imprint "Philadelphia Phillies 2009 World Series Champions" on it!

Doug


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 7, 2009)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> He's not selling them yet. I think this post may be to get a feel if others like it. Just a preview.


 
You're right, he's not selling them yet, just using this forum to advertise them.  Why not just shut down the classifieds and have everyone clutter up this forum with their advertisnig and "feeler" posts?


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 7, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> You're right, he's not selling them yet, just using this forum to advertise them. Why not just shut down the classifieds and have everyone clutter up this forum with their advertisnig and "feeler" posts?


 
That's a little harsh, don't you think? If you really think this is out of line, PM a Mod, don't try to be one.

.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Oct 7, 2009)

Could someone please step up and explain this.  How can some people post preview of pens in the process of being made and others cant?  Or are made to feel like they shouldn't.  

Basically your saying anybody who sells blanks cant show a pen they are making because it may end up being something for sale.  Guess I just need a lil more clarification for future reference.

For example..... hopefully not getting in trouble here.  But if Mesquite man showed a pen in the process of being made with new/differenct catcus would you have posted the same thing?  

James


----------



## jeff (Oct 7, 2009)

First of all, the OP was not asked by Curtis or I to edit his post. 

I didn't see it, so I can't comment.

There's a gray area here. There is always going to be some element of marketing when someone posts a pen made out of a blank they might want to sell, or out of a blank they bought from someone. 

When I can clearly smell a shill, I take action. I simply don't see a way to totally block this sort of thing without putting a significant damper on showing off new ideas. Again, I didn't see it so I can't comment on this specific thread. 

Something specifically for sale does belong in the classifieds.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Jeff.

I was a little confused since Tex posts in SOYP pens that he sells on his website which is linked in his posts.

Example:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=51780

for sale here:

http://georges-penworks.com/images/dynamic/emp422.jpg

I wanted to be sure I understood the difference...
Nothing personal, Tex, but I am planning some SOYP's in the future and I need to know what is allowed. Beautiful pen, by the way.

I've done it too, by the way, so I'm not trying to wear a halo...


Greg


----------



## dgscott (Oct 7, 2009)

It may not be any of my business, but I think the criticism was an overreaction on this one. If I had made something that spiffy, I'd want some feedback on it. It may be that the reaction was so good, I'd decide to market it (and don't we ALL sell our pens?) and hope that my good idea made me some money to replace the TONS of cash I've poured into this hobby. It's happened a lot here (the puzzled "how-to" queries on the 360 degree HB come to mind), and seeing each others' work simply stimulates us to think outside of the box ourselves.

Personally, I thought it was a great looking blank, and I was pleased to see it, although I have to admit I don't have anywhere near the talent to produce one like it. Would I buy one? Well, check my avatar.

I have on occasion posted things here that have been gently (and without reactive criticism) been moved to another forum by Jeff. I had no problems with it, and was grateful that I was handled with respect and courtesy.

My $0.02. 
Doug


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 7, 2009)

Man!  This has created an utter "poop" storm.  Though some would not agree, I was simply posting a picture because I was proud of the result (I am sure I will get a PM telling me different).  Yes I would like to sell them eventually, but as I stated in my post this was a work in progress.  When it came time to sell I would have posted in the classifieds as I did in the past. 

Happy posting and be careful on the thin ice!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 7, 2009)

Let me weigh in here since I am the moderator!  SOYP is entitled "show off your PENS", not SOYB (show off your blanks) or SOYAFP (show off your almost finished pen).  If I had seen this before it got butchered by the original poster, I would have moved it to a different forum such as the "other things we make" since there are no pens being shown, at least I assume there were no pens being shown.  The pics have been deleted so I don't know for sure.  I do agree, however, that this did not appear to be an ad so the post would have been moved but not to the classifieds section.,  Hope that helps to clarify things a little.  If not, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 7, 2009)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> I was a little confused since Tex posts in SOYP pens that he sells on his website which is linked in his posts....
> Greg


 

I was just going to let this go but I'm not going to sit back and take a bashing just because I made a comment about an AD being in the wrong forum.... which dozens of others have done numerous times when someone posts an AD in the SOYP forum.  

Greg the analogy you draw between my posts in the SOYP and yours to try and put us in the same boat is ridiculous!  I occasionally post photos of pens I make just like everyone else and like most everyone else they are for sale either at craft shows or through our web sites.  Nothing wrong with that at all.  Hell, the majority of people have links to their websites in their signatures, that doesn't mean they are trying to sell PENS to other PEN makers!  Thats, what the *S*how *O*ff *Y*our *P*en forum is all about.

You posting photos of your blanks in the works, *blanks that will be for sale* to forum members is a different story all together.  Just look at the title....  "*Baseball Teaser! More to come"*  A little different than..."Hey look at what I made" dont you think?


----------



## Wheaties (Oct 7, 2009)

:musical-note: Why can't we be friends, why can't we be friends... :musical-note:



Just trying to lighten the mood in this thread. I see both sides, but really I think it's kinda a wash. Just one pen maker wanting to share his idea with others, no biggie.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 7, 2009)

Jeff and Curtis,
thanks for the clarification. If I understand correctly, the difference is it must be a working pen to be in SOYP, and if it is for sale (working pen or not), then it must be in the classifieds. Got it, thanks!

Tex, you are imagining slights that never occurred. My post even states:

_"Nothing personal, Tex, but I am planning some SOYP's in the future and I need to know what is allowed. Beautiful pen, by the way._
_I've done it too, by the way, so I'm not trying to wear a halo..."_

There was no bashing, Junior. Begin dewadding now. :biggrin:
By the way, I like your site, you're an excellent penmaker!


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 10, 2009)

Now I'm confused. If I make pens to put on my website then they can't be posted in the SOYP forum? Right?  Gosh, I've been breaking the rules for several years now. And, I just finished a couple of really nice ones.   Anyone else confused or is it just me? :wink::biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Greg O'Sherwood said:


> Jeff and Curtis,
> thanks for the clarification. If I understand correctly, the difference is it must be a working pen to be in SOYP, and if it is for sale (working pen or not), then it must be in the classifieds.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 10, 2009)

No, Greg, you did not understand correctly.  If it is a complete pen, then it can be shown in SOYP, regardless if it is for sale or not.  You can not post a direct ad for the pen in SOYP, however.

If you have a BLANK you are working on and want to show it, post in in "other things we make", "casting and stabilizing", or another appropriate forum.  If you intent is to generate interest to sell your product, keep that off the regular forums and in the classifieds where they belong.


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 10, 2009)

creativewriting said:


> Post Pulled. People were offended. Sorry!


 
I still would like to see the blank?  Please re-post it...somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Oct 10, 2009)

devowoodworking said:


> I still would like to see the blank?  Please re-post it...somewhere :biggrin:



It was pretty cool John:biggrin:  Looked like soft pale kid leather with dark stitches waving around it. :wink:


----------



## Ligget (Oct 11, 2009)

Wish I had seen it, sounds amazing!


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 12, 2009)

> Wish I had seen it, sounds amazing!


Hey Mark.  Moved the whole pen to the classifieds.


----------

